# Start spreading the news,.....



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

......Im leaving today
I want to be a part of it - New York, New York
These vagabond shoes, are longing to stray
Right through the very heart of it - New York, New York

I wanna wake up in a city, that doesnt sleep
And find Im king of the hill - top of the heap

These little town blues, are melting away
Ill make a brand new start of it - in old New York
If I can make it there, Ill make it anywhere
Its up to you - New York, New York

New York, New York

I want to wake up in a city, that never sleeps
And find Im A - number one, top of the list, 
king of the hill, A - number one

These little town blues, are melting away
Im gonna make a brand new start of it - in old New York
And if I can make it there, Im gonna make it anywhere

It up to you - New York New York










0306 0320 0002 5004 6683

0306 0320 0002 5004 6676

0306 0320 0002 5004 6669

0306 0320 0002 5004 6652

0306 0320 0002 5004 6645

0306 0320 0002 5004 6690

More to come....


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

WoW!!!! What did you do, hire a B52?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Holy CRAP!!!!!!!! Patrick is looking to hurt some folks around here!!!!!!!


Go Get'em Patrick!!!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Good Old Fashioned Beatdown!!!!










Shawn


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Tear em up Patrick!


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

oh lordy! i don't think theres any running or hiding this time... did he say he has reinforcements on the way? WE'RE ALL DEAD


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh s#^t! that's a lot of bombs flying:tu


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh My God!! You my friend are insane and should be taken very seriously!!! Beware!! 

Jon:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Patrick......your madddddddddddddd!!!!:r:r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Patrick is on a .................:gn:gn :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Patrick did your fry your Brain in that Florida Sunshine? :mn


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Patrick! You are out of control... you may want to seek a little "anger management" counselling. 

Try decaf... maybe some long walks... deep breathing... yoga... more fiber in your diet... SOMETHING! :r

Aw, what the heck... go get 'em, Tiger! :ss


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Frank Sinatra (aka Patrick) back in the bombing mode!


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

WTF triggered this?!? Can't wait to see the effects of this run!

Jason


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

AuburnFan1980 said:


> *WTF triggered this?!? * Can't wait to see the effects of this run!
> 
> Jason


My guess is MMH III


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

<----- speechless


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Musical bombing threads from Bobarian and Patrick, whats next,

*Tomorrow*, from Annie?

Good selection with the Chairman of the Board, though, Patrick.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

WOW...................

I can say it backwards too....

WOW


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks like the bastage is at it again....Im pretty sure you are right Peter, MMH III triggered it partly 

Go get em Patrick!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

This should be good!!!!!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow - Initial volley of 6...isn't that like a patriot missle battery?

MMH people must be in TROUBLE!! :mn


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

PATRICK!!! First Kenny and now you!!!! You bombing bastage!! I know you will put a hurt on somebody. WTG brother!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> PATRICK!!! First Kenny and now you!!!! You bombing bastage!! I know you will put a hurt on somebody. WTG brother!


Check the dates... It was *ME 1st*....and then that other guy!!! :r


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

That other guy huh!!

Why I oughttaaaaaaa bomb your silly Brooklyn a$$ into submission


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

I think Patrick has finally gone mad. :mn :r


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

OUCH! I now know where 0306 0320 0002 5004 6676 was headed. I met Patrick at the MMH III herf two weeks ago and regret not having more time to chat because there were so many there. In what little time we did share I soon learned what a nice gorilla Patrick is. He also hit me up with some very nice aged sticks at the herf.

Now I don't understand why he has to treat me like this! What did I ever do to you to deserve this? Did I mention I love New York !!!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

You're a MONSTER! :r:bn


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Confirmed, one has landed ya sneaky bastage.


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

Very nice!!! WOW.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

opus said:


> What did I ever do to you to deserve this? Did I mention I love New York !!!


Do I really have to tell everyone? Not only giving me my first cuban (3 actually in the NST IV) but a mid-'80s R&J Churchill Tubo???:ss

It was great to meet you and the Mrs. I hope we can do it again sometime soon!! :tu


----------



## Ms. Detroit (Dec 31, 2007)

Dangggggggggggggggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bombs Away!!!!!!!!:chk:chk Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

What I do to deserve that?!?!? Thanks for the fantastic bomb ... perfect timing. You must have worked something out with UIUC to plan for that, you bastage. :r



Nice selection of keychains (for my fetish) and cigars (for my leather & smoking fetish).  :chk Thanks for the smackdown ya New York fukker. Revenge will be mine the next time I'm in the City.... :tg


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

The Professor said:


> What I do to deserve that?!?!? Thanks for the fantastic bomb ... perfect timing. You must have worked something out with UIUC to plan for that, you bastage. :r
> 
> Nice selection of keychains (for my fetish) and cigars (for my leather & smoking fetish).  :chk Thanks for the smackdown ya New York fukker. Revenge will be mine the next time I'm in the City.... :tg


Enjoy!! Knowledge is the key!! Those key chains will help you not to lose it!! :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Enjoy!! Knowledge is the key!! Those key chains will help you not to lose it!! :r


Uhhhhh ... you are one effed up New York Brother. As MCS would say, I like you! :r We *have to* get together next time I'm in NYC. :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Patrick! You are out of control... you may want to seek a little "anger management" counselling.
> 
> Try decaf... maybe some long walks... deep breathing... yoga... more fiber in your diet... SOMETHING! :r
> 
> Aw, what the heck... go get 'em, Tiger! :ss


I heard, throwing cotton balls at the wall as hard as you can, helps with anger. It works. It definitely makes you more angry.

You are taking the right appraoch. Scary, but right.:ss


----------

